# Recover entire partition table [SOLVED]

## tuxer

I did a terrific mistake, I tried asterisk home installation cd just to see how the installation was on my pc, and I would have nevere thought it could have overwritten my entire partition table WITHOUT EVEN ASKING ME!!

As soon as I saw it was doing something strange I tried to stop it (it was stalled probably) and I had to reboot the machine, but it was too late...

It created three new partitions  :Sad: 

Now the data is still there, but I don't know how to recover it...

I think that just putting writing the right values in the partition table would fix everything (maybe) but I can't remember  the exact values for all the partitions (1 fat, 1 ntfs, 2 reiserfs and 1 xfs in lvm).

Any help?Last edited by tuxer on Mon May 09, 2005 9:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxer

I'll try with this one

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

maybe can come handy to someone...

----------

## fkryszon

it didn't ask, but it warned  :Wink: 

I fixed this problem after ignoring the warnings with testdisk-5.6 (i think it was due to reiserfs support)

```

emerge search testdisk

[ Results for search key : testdisk ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  app-admin/testdisk

      Latest version available: 5.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 447 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html

      Description: Multi-platform tool to check and undelete partition, supports reiserfs, ntfs, fat32, ext2/3 and many others. Also includes PhotoRec to recover pictures from digital camera memory.

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## tuxer

Thanks I fixed it up with gpart 

```
*  sys-block/gpart                                                                                                

      Latest version available: 0.1h-r1                                                                           

      Latest version installed: 0.1h-r1                                                                           

      Size of downloaded files: 54 kB                                                                             

      Homepage:    http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/76201/gpart/                                              

      Description: Partition table rescue/guessing tool                                                           

      License:     GPL-2 
```

A few weeks ago...

----------

## Admiral LSD

Once you know where the partitions were supposed to be it's a relatively simple matter to put them back with something like the fdisk program but if there are tools that'll find the partitions and rebuild the table automatically then they're probably a better way to go.

----------

## Gentree

Great thread , thanks.

I just fixed a very lost and sorry WD 80G with 9 partitions thanks to disktest.

Never did manage to understand how to edit the partition table with it but with fdisk in a window next to it and I was able to reconstruct what was there before and found the files intact.

My friend who runs windows and never does backups was very happy.  :Rolling Eyes: 

The nice thing was I was able to recover the system without once booting to windows, apart to verify it all worked afterwards.   :Wink: 

Cool.

----------

## collar

Hi,

Active@ partition recovery can be of a good usage for you. I'm pretty sure it will be able to fix your problem and return lost partitions.

http://www.partition-recovery.com/

----------

## Gentree

Thanks very much,

the free version is really good tool, despite not being able to write to the disk it found the start of my lost partition in no time. I rebooted to linux used parted and now have my photo archive recovered.

Great tip, thanks again.   :Cool: 

----------

